# Kong: Skull Island (2017)



## WaylanderToo (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 26, 2016)

Watched it with a head full of cynicism, but that's an impressive presentation


----------



## Droflet (Jul 26, 2016)

Another remake? Lord give me strength. I'll not hold my breath for the reviews.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 26, 2016)

It's been called King Kong meets Apocalypse Now.


----------



## svalbard (Jul 26, 2016)

It looks good.


----------



## Frost Giant (Aug 1, 2016)

If I had seen this trailer as a kid in the 3rd grade my head would have exploded. Looks a little like Predators, which I actually liked.


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 1, 2016)

"You don't go into someone's house unless you're picking a fight."

My philosophy exactly. Perhaps why those dinner invitations dried up.

The main question here is, will a skyscraper-tall ape be enough to alter Tom Hiddlestone's expression from slightly superior half-secret smirk?


----------



## Dan Jones (Aug 2, 2016)

Anything with John Goodman in is worth watching. Except _The Flintstones_, obviously, but I suppose _Kong: Skull Island_ is a kind of distant relative, sort of.

Anyone else think the film's climax will feature Tom Hiddlestone covered in mud between two trees, beneath a booby trap of his own design, screaming - in an Austrian accent - "Do it! Kill me! I'm right here! Do it!"

And Sam Jackson at some point saying, "If it bleeds, we can kill it."


----------



## J Riff (Aug 2, 2016)

This will be the usual crappo hollywood plot, but at least may have some good giant monkey action. Stay on the island, have the apes beat hell out of the humans, good enough.


----------



## Frost Giant (Aug 4, 2016)

DG Jones said:


> And Sam Jackson at some point saying, "If it bleeds, we can kill it."


He'll say that just a split second before a giant ape emerges behind him and gobbles him down in one bite!


----------



## J Riff (Aug 4, 2016)

Don't wear banana-colored clothin g on Skull Island... I have hopes for this as an action movie.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 7, 2016)

Has anyone noticed that Kong much bigger then he was in the 2005 film?  And of interest is the fact that Legendary pictures is doing this film also  the same company that did Godzilla ? Hm does that mean we'll be getting King Kong vs Godzilla at some point?


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 8, 2016)

My theory on Kong's increased size. He's been drinking his milk and he's been doing his stretch exercises.


----------



## Frost Giant (Aug 11, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> My theory on Kong's increased size.


It would also make the scenes of giant ape vs tyrannosaur more credible when the ape emerges victorious. I always found the old scene where Kong defeats the tyrannosaur to be the least believable (apparently the Skull Island variety of tyrannosaur is much weaker than the species of that size we are familiar with.) A tyrannosaur's bite force would be more than enough to sever a giant primate's fingers and other appendages. It is also dubious that an isolated island could sustain so many super predators, but in the end it is just a monster movie. One must try and suspend disbelief.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 12, 2016)

Frost Giant said:


> It would also make the scenes of giant ape vs tyrannosaur more credible when the ape emerges victorious. I always found the old scene where Kong defeats the tyrannosaur to be the least believable (apparently the Skull Island variety of tyrannosaur is much weaker than the species of that size we are familiar with.) A tyrannosaur's bite force would be more than enough to sever a giant primate's fingers and other appendages. It is also dubious that an isolated island could sustain so many super predators, but in the end it is just a monster movie. One must try and suspend disbelief.



In this case, lots of suspension.


----------



## anno (Aug 14, 2016)

Re Kong versus Tyrannosaur he is a social mammal so despite TRex having power and aggression to burn (and silly front arms) Kong would outwit and kick his butt...


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 14, 2016)

anno said:


> Re Kong versus Tyrannosaur he is a social mammal so despite TRex having power and aggression to burn (and silly front arms) Kong would outwit and kick his butt...



T Rex would use his fancy footwork to outwit Kong.


----------



## anno (Aug 14, 2016)

Cmon Baylor he makes a Dalek look like Michael Flattley,the Rex is defeated end of!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 14, 2016)

anno said:


> Cmon Baylor he makes a Dalek look like Michael Flattley,the Rex is defeated end of!



A reputable scientific Journal ( the name or Which escapes me ) stated the a T Rex is better on its feet then a Dalek.


----------



## Frost Giant (Aug 15, 2016)

anno said:


> Re Kong versus Tyrannosaur he is a social mammal so despite TRex having power and aggression to burn (and silly front arms) Kong would outwit and kick his butt...


I am not convinced by your argument. I think that this:





would result in sliced off fingers for the primate. Tyrannosaur teeth and bite force would make primate fingers into cocktail weenies in this situation. 
For a more mundane comparison, I don't think a modern ape could pull apart the jaws of a fully grown saltwater crocodile either - Crocodile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and the croc has four "stubby legs." 
Since Kong is the last of his kind, I don't see an advantage to his "being social." Is he going to bore the tyrannosaur to death by discussing the weather?


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 30, 2016)

No pun intended , this one will be a monster at the box office.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Nov 17, 2016)

trailer 2


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 17, 2016)

Looks interesting - except the part where they have to drop "bombs" to map the island.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 17, 2016)

Brian G Turner said:


> Looks interesting - except the part where they have to drop "bombs" to map the island.



And wake up the monsters below. 

Should be a fun film.


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 28, 2017)

http://io9.gizmodo.com/we-love-the-final-trailer-for-kong-skull-island-so-muc-1792787549


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 31, 2017)

Watched this on Saturday.

Positives: excellent filming, editing, special effects, and general production values.

Negatives: silly and inconsistent plot that even my teenagers were too old to enjoy.

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 31, 2017)

So just like any other blockbuster these days.


----------



## Bugg (Jul 31, 2017)

Speaking as someone who hates the Peter Jackson movie with a fiery passion, I enjoyed this one for its silliness.  It was a lot of fun.  I especially enjoyed the ability of an ape the size of a building to repeatedly sneak up on the characters  

I wonder if the post-credits scene will amount to anything.


----------



## Judderman (Jul 31, 2017)

This was a great film for a monster movie. Much more fun than the original King Kong (and remakes) movie. You gotta love although those giant beasts. Probably the first film where I have been really impressed by CGI dominated action sequences. Kong swatting the helicopters was so well done.


----------

